# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  esenzione Iva art. 10 comma 27-quinquies DPR 633/72

## maury78

Il quesito che vi sottopongo è il seguente. 
Come sapete, l'art. 10 comma 27-quinquies del D.P.R. n°633/72 prevede che "_Sono esenti dall'imposta [...] le cessioni che hanno per oggetto beni acquistati o importati senza il diritto alla detrazione totale della relativa imposta ai sensi degli articoli 19, 19-bis1 e 19-bis2_" 
Il fatto è il seguente. Una società ha acquistato nel 2000 un autovettura e si è detratta l'Iva (pur non potendo farlo ai sensi del 19-bis1). Nel 2004 rivende quell'autovettura in esenzione (art. 10 c. 27-quinquies) perchè si rifà al tenore letterale della norma ("_senza il diritto alla detrazione totale_"). 
In pratica, si discute se la norma contempli il solo diritto negato in astratto oppure concretamente. Cioè, se comunque mi sono detratto l'Iva, ancorchè illegittamente, se rivendo posso farlo in esenzione poichè all'atto dell'acquisto non avevo il diritto di detrarmi l'Iva? 
Non ho trovato nulla (sentenze, circolari, ecc.). Che ne pensate?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non mi sorprende che non ci siano istruzioni al riguardo....  :Big Grin:   
Le strade sono due : 
- comportarsi onestamente, andando praticamente a dire al fisco che abbiamo detratto un'Iva non detraibile;
- fare gli gnorri, e in questo caso fatturare in esenzione. 
ciao   

> Il quesito che vi sottopongo è il seguente. 
> Come sapete, l'art. 10 comma 27-quinquies del D.P.R. n°633/72 prevede che "_Sono esenti dall'imposta [...] le cessioni che hanno per oggetto beni acquistati o importati senza il diritto alla detrazione totale della relativa imposta ai sensi degli articoli 19, 19-bis1 e 19-bis2_" 
> Il fatto è il seguente. Una società ha acquistato nel 2000 un autovettura e si è detratta l'Iva (pur non potendo farlo ai sensi del 19-bis1). Nel 2004 rivende quell'autovettura in esenzione (art. 10 c. 27-quinquies) perchè si rifà al tenore letterale della norma ("_senza il diritto alla detrazione totale_"). 
> In pratica, si discute se la norma contempli il solo diritto negato in astratto oppure concretamente. Cioè, se comunque mi sono detratto l'Iva, ancorchè illegittamente, se rivendo posso farlo in esenzione poichè all'atto dell'acquisto non avevo il diritto di detrarmi l'Iva? 
> Non ho trovato nulla (sentenze, circolari, ecc.). Che ne pensate?

----------


## Mayo

Allora, prendiamo in considerazione il caso di un'autovettura aziendale. Quando viene acquistata, c'è una percentuale X di iva indetraibile. Se l'auto un giorno verrà venduta, si dovrà fatturare con iva, o si applicherà l'esenzione ai sensi dell'articolo 10?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Nel caso di auto acquistata con parziale diritto alla detrazione, c'è la norma specifica, che prevede l'obbligo di fatturare con Iva imponibile limitatamente alla parte su cui è stata detratta l'Iva (10% o 15%). 
ciao   

> Allora, prendiamo in considerazione il caso di un'autovettura aziendale. Quando viene acquistata, c'è una percentuale X di iva indetraibile. Se l'auto un giorno verrà venduta, si dovrà fatturare con iva, o si applicherà l'esenzione ai sensi dell'articolo 10?

----------

